# How much do you earn on average?



## Sam213 (Jan 24, 2015)

May I know how much you earn on average?I just submit all doc today and my driver account is not actived yet


----------



## uberdriver123 (Oct 8, 2014)

you can make up to 5K per month. but on average around 3-4K


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

uberdriver123 said:


> you can make up to 5K per month. but on average around 3-4K


On what planet??


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> you can make up to 5K per month. but on average around 3-4K


I take that you're quoting gross earnings. When you're a business, which all uber driver are, gross earnings doesn't mean much. It's the net profit you need to look for.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I have done 34 trips so far this week. 28 were below 10 bucks. An absurd 16 have been below $5. WOW!
Not minding so much, ONLY if I get the guarantees I will be owed. I did get them last week. But every week is a new week with UBER!


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> you can make up to 5K per month. but on average around 3-4K


Hahaha, it is nice to see a good solid sense of humor around here amongst all the serious chat. Shoot, you left out how it's "around 40 hours a week" too!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sam213 said:


> May I know how much you earn on average?I just submit all doc today and my driver account is not actived yet


It depends on how much a person drives, the rates in the city he lives in, the type of car he drives, if the market has too many drivers to name a few. As jerseymc said, gross revenue has nothing to do with anything. You can't eat gross revenue, only net revenue and there is a huge difference. What any of us do may have no correlation to what you may be able to do. It doesn't cost anything to sign up, use your own phone and give it a shot.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> you can make up to 5K per month. but on average around 3-4K


If you net that much, you are SUPERUBER. If you gross that much then please do not use the term "make".


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Gas accounts for 12% of gross over last 4 work shifts. I work evenings/overnights. I drove a 2008 minivan with 100k miles on it. Driving a nice car for Uber is stupid, you will destroy it in 2 years. 4.86 rating.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> View attachment 4222


Is that at $1.20/mile?

When it drops to $0.80/mile, all that work you did will only pay out $440. Enjoy the $1.20 while it lasts.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Sam213 said:


> May I know how much you earn on average?I just submit all doc today and my driver account is not actived yet


Attached is my average week. It goes up another $100 or $150 depending on how the week goes.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

Mavrik said:


> Attached is my average week. It goes up another $100 or $150 depending on how the week goes.


The drivers up north seem to be making much more than us here down south. Unless you are on the road 24/7, I don't see how it's possible to make a cool $1,000 a week down here. And are you adding tips into the equation? I did get a $18 tip on Friday from a newbie (it's always the new riders that give tips I find), and last night I got a donut after making a detour for a rider! Otherwise, if I get a tip once a month, I'm lucky.......


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Peaches said:


> The drivers up north seem to be making much more than us here down south. Unless you are on the road 24/7, I don't see how it's possible to make a cool $1,000 a week down here. And are you adding tips into the equation? I did get a $18 tip on Friday from a newbie (it's always the new riders that give tips I find), and last night I got a donut after making a detour for a rider! Otherwise, if I get a tip once a month, I'm lucky.......


Did you make sure to give Uber 20% of the donut?


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Did you make sure to give Uber 20% of the donut?


Ha Haaa!!


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

Peaches said:


> The drivers up north seem to be making much more than us here down south. Unless you are on the road 24/7, I don't see how it's possible to make a cool $1,000 a week down here. And are you adding tips into the equation? I did get a $18 tip on Friday from a newbie (it's always the new riders that give tips I find), and last night I got a donut after making a detour for a rider! Otherwise, if I get a tip once a month, I'm lucky.......


I don't get many tips. It averages out to around $5 per day.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

when I first signed up Travis said I would make 70000 a year but the reality was more like half that.
now with the new rate cuts after expenses it is barely minimum wage in Los Angeles.
this is not a career or even a good job just something to do until you can do something better


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> when I first signed up Travis said I would make 70000 a year but the reality was more like half that.
> now with the new rate cuts after expenses it is barely minimum wage in Los Angeles.
> this is not a career or even a good job just something to do until you can do something better


Are you part of the 51 percent of Uber Partners who work less than 15 hours a week ?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Is that at $1.20/mile?
> 
> When it drops to $0.80/mile, all that work you did will only pay out $440. Enjoy the $1.20 while it lasts.


just looked at NH on user app, try $2.00 a mile , he needs to figure out how $0.75 would work


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> just looked at NH on user app, try $2.00 a mile , he needs to figure out how $0.75 would work


I'll help him out. If he produced those numbers at $2.00/mile, then at $0.80 all that work would pay only $267, or 60% less.

At 500 miles and $0.30/mile costs, he nets $519 profit at $2.00, but only $117 profit at $0.80. So his profit would drop 77%.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> just looked at NH on user app, try $2.00 a mile , he needs to figure out how $0.75 would work


Thank you, I'm glad someone has a little business since around here! Most people simply believe they make what ever their deposit is instead of looking at every aspect of their expenses.


----------



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Gas accounts for 12% of gross over last 4 work shifts. I work evenings/overnights. I drove a 2008 minivan with 100k miles on it. Driving a nice car for Uber is stupid, you will destroy it in 2 years. 4.86 rating.


I saw a brand new Mercedez on Sunset last night and he was a Uber driver giving someone a ride.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Sam213 said:


> May I know how much you earn on average?


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'll help him out. If he produced those numbers at $2.00/mile, then at $0.80 all that work would pay only $267, or 60% less.
> 
> At 500 miles and $0.30/mile costs, he nets $519 profit at $2.00, but only $117 profit at $0.80. So his profit would drop 77%.


I drive in Boston, NH is worthless. I do believe Boston is $1.20.

Where do you get .30/mile? I drive a 100k minivan, so my depreciation is almost nill. Our gas runs about $2.20/gallon, at 25 miles/gallon.

At 100 miles, 25 miles/gallon = 4 gallons = $8.80. So 9 cents a mile for gas, where's the other 23 cents come from?

IRS deduction is .56/mile, which means you are earning 80% of your Uber income tax-free, another huge advantage.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I drive in Boston, NH is worthless. I do believe Boston is $1.20.
> 
> Where do you get .30/mile? I drive a 100k minivan, so my depreciation is almost nill. Our gas runs about $2.20/gallon, at 25 miles/gallon.
> 
> ...


Given you think 30 minus 9 equals 23, I can't help you with math that requires algebra.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Given you think 30 minus 9 equals 23, I can't help you math that requires algebra.


This.

But, in my never ending quest to inform the unenlightened, I will give it a shot.



TidyVet said:


> I drive in Boston, NH is worthless. I do believe Boston is $1.20.
> 
> Where do you get .30/mile? I drive a 100k minivan, so my depreciation is almost nill. Our gas runs about $2.20/gallon, at 25 miles/gallon.
> 
> ...


Is this minivan a hovercraft? Then it must have tires. Unless you get them free, there is a cost. Depreciation is *almost* nil, but not nil right? At least a penny. At 100K miles, better change your oil pretty often and use the high mileage oil or it won't be around much longer. Oil changes are free in Boston? At 100K miles, there is going to be some repairs going on. Unless you are a backyard mechanic and get the parts at the junk yard those costs can be pretty significant (alternators, water pumps, starters, transmissions etc...) How about brakes (unless you don't have to stop and just slow down to pick up pax). Batteries? How about damage from wear and tear on the inside of your vehicle from hauling people around? May not need to fix that anymore as the quality of the other cars and drivers continues to diminish so those broken armrests, carpet stains, etc... won't matter. And I guess you are right, with the lower rates, why worry about cleaning your car and keeping it washed. Sure the weather in Boston won't get it dirty much anyway.

Given the mathematical challenges pointed out by UberHammer it would be wise not to further compound the problem by ignoring the financial aspects as well.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have done 34 trips so far this week. 28 were below 10 bucks. An absurd 16 have been below $5. WOW!
> Not minding so much, ONLY if I get the guarantees I will be owed. I did get them last week. But every week is a new week with UBER!


The number of short trips (i.e. minimum fare, or close to it) has gone up dramatically since they dropped fares, from about 20% of rides to 60-70% of rides. Last Wednesday, I gave 5 rides in 3 1/2 hours. 4 were $4 and one was $8.88, gross. I used to have a couple of those, several in the $8-15, and almost every night, at least one in the $25 range. I usually work Sun, Mon, Wed and Thurs nights, so rarely get a surge.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> The number of short trips (i.e. minimum fare, or close to it) has gone up dramatically since they dropped fares, from about 20% of rides to 60-70% of rides. Last Wednesday, I gave 5 rides in 3 1/2 hours. 4 were $4 and one was $8.88, gross. I used to have a couple of those, several in the $8-15, and almost every night, at least one in the $25 range. I usually work Sun, Mon, Wed and Thurs nights, so rarely get a surge.


My experience has been similar, just not as bad. I have done twice the minimum fares in the 2 weeks since the rate cut than I did in the over 4 months I worked prior. We are kind of spread out so minimum fares were rare to start with but now you drive 3 miles to a ping for a fare that goes 450 yards. Why walk anymore.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> My experience has been similar, just not as bad. I have done twice the minimum fares in the 2 weeks since the rate cut than I did in the over 4 months I worked prior. We are kind of spread out so minimum fares were rare to start with but now you drive 3 miles to a ping for a fare that goes 450 yards. Why walk anymore.


i had a 0.29 mile trip Friday. That is 510 yards.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I was also laying low that night, trying not to get rides because of the guarantee. I ended up working last Saturday night (which I rarely work a weekend night) Did 13 rides, 7 were right about the minimum. I grossed 163 in 9 hours, $31 of that was in surge fares on 2 rides. Comes out to about $13/hr after Uber's take. Not great. I also drove about 160 miles and got $15 in tips.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

For those making more than $600 a week, how many hours do you drive?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

ldriva said:


> For those making more than $600 a week, how many hours do you drive?


Before the cuts, 20-25. Now, 30-35. And that is at higher rates than many others. We are still $1.35 here.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

SO...... Where do you get


ldriva said:


> For those making more than $600 a week, how many hours do you drive?


$600 / week in Boston MA required approx 38 hours, BUT my gas percentage runs 12%, so I would say approximately 43 hours.
Evenings and weekends.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Ha, try doing $600 a week at .70 a mile


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, .70 would bring my weekday nights down to $8/hour, any idea on how long it will take to hit in Boston? We have been at $1.20/mile for four months.


----------

